
Show HN: Monetizing Streams for Creatives and Educators - hutch120
https://sparkstreams.tv/
======
hutch120
Hi All, We are looking for partners. We currently have two partners, a dance
studio hit hard by Covid-19, and a tutoring school who delivers remote
learning. Please get in contact directly info[at]sparkstreams.tv if you have a
community who would be interested in a simple to use pay-per-view system and
would like to discuss partner arrangements.

